# I am having issues trying to get the gpu to Fold



## yotano211 (Apr 7, 2020)

So far, I only have the cpu Folding but cant configure the gpu to start or show up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2020)

On a laptop?  Not recommended.

We have a thread for questions like this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-h-tech-assistance-thread.98921/


----------

